# 

## irek

Obiecałem przedstawicielom firmy Euronit, że wolnej chwili zrobię im wspaniałą reklamę i właśnie chciałbym podzielić się z wszystkimi moim doświadczeniem z tą firmą. W połowie sierpnia za namową ekipy wykonującej dachy zamówiłem dachówkę tejże firmy. Nie uwierzycie co przywieziono mi na plac budowy, dostarczono mi dachówkę z 99 roku która była porośnięta mchem i zamiast koloru grafitowego przeważała zieleń. Na domiar tego 30% procent było w kawałkach. Jedynym szczęściem było to, że jeszcze nie uregulowałem płatości. Po zgłoszeniu problemu do hurtowni dowiedziałem się, że na oględziny muszę poczekać dwa tygodnie bo przedstawiciel jest na urlopie. Niestety mimo wielu prób robota została wstrzymana. Kiedy już się zjawił pan zwany przedstawicielem pierwsze jego słowa były ( no czego pan chce to normalne że materiał jest z roku 99 i część z 00) W takim razie odpowiedziałem , że może to zabierać ja za nic nie zapłacę. w tym momencie pan spuścił z tonu i oddalił sie w celu wykonania telefonu. Z całej rozmowy słyszałem tylko kilka przekleństw  i po dwóch dniach  znalazła się nowa dachówka . Po długim oczekiwaniu ekipa przystąpiła do pracy i znowu zdziwienie przy rozpakowywaniu jedna dachówka była przyklejona do drugiej po oderwaniu zostawał goły beton , farba zostawała na kolejnej, kolejny problem przy gąsiorach, połowa nie nadawała się z powodu połamanych rogów w transporcie . Nie miałem już czasu na przestoje wybraliśmy to co się nadawało, resztę znowu wymieniano ale już załatwił to hurtownik. Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany proszę o info na priv prześlę zdjęcia jak wygląda dachówka EURONIT bez farby. To tyle w dużym skrócie bez opisywania reakcji psychicznych na zaistniałą sytuację.

----------


## Teska

IREK
Ja tez mam dachówke Euronit..i zupełnie inne doswiadczenia.zamówiłam w hurtowni..i wszystko było ok..gasiory fakt czesc ale niewielka czesc miała pokruszone rogi..ale na nastepny dzien były dostarczone nowe..i nawet dostałam upust..mimo ze wiekszosc było juz zapłacone..
Przykre ze tak trafiłes..ale wierz mi kumpela miała dachówke creatona..i wcale nie było lepiej..
Wiec zycze aby wiecej nie trafiało ci sie cos takiego
Pozdrawiam
Teska

----------


## misza

Irek, czy możesz napisać w jakim regionie budujesz? też zastanawialiśmy się nad euronitem, buduję pod Poznaniem. Tutaj raczej słychać pozytywne opinie o tych dachówkach.

----------


## TomekM

Ja pokryłem dach Euronitem i jestem zadowolony. Miałem co prawda problem z terminowoscią dostaw, ale to z winy hurtowni.
Z samej dachówki jestem zadowolony.

----------

kupcie sobie blachodachówkę ! Ha Ha Ha

----------


## Dave

Nie mialem problemu z dachowka Euronita - byly ladne, elegancko opakowane w folie. Nie mam zastrzezen do jakosci i wygladu. Warto jedynie poogladac wszystkie gasiory i dachowki krancowe po przyjezdzie na budowe - moga sie pokruszyc w transporcie i trzeba natychmiast zareklamowac to dostanie sie w zamian nowe.

D.

----------


## mironmk

Wezmę to pod uwagę, też kładę Euronit. Ale - nie dajmy sie zwariować, bo w ten sposób można rozłożyć każdą firmę i produkt. Brawo dla tych forumowiczów, którzy podzielili sie pozytywnymi doświadczeniami.
mironmk

----------


## mironmk

Wezmę to pod uwagę, też kładę Euronit. Ale - nie dajmy sie zwariować, bo w ten sposób można rozłożyć każdą firmę i produkt. Brawo dla tych forumowiczów, którzy podzielili sie pozytywnymi doświadczeniami.
mironmk

----------


## mironmk

Zainteresowany tematem skontaktowałem się z Działem Marketingu Euronita (w Niemczech Eternit). Wygląda, że wszystko OK, a antyreklama należy się hurtownikowi, a nie firmie.
mironmk

----------


## franekF

Również mam położony Euronit, ale na szczęście odbyło się bez takich "przygód". Faktem jest, że reklamowałem kilka gąsiorów ze względu na uszkodzone rogi, ale dachówka była świeżutka, tegoroczna.
Niedogodnością było również to, że nie mogłem dostać czwórnika na szczyt dachu (dach czterospadowy), szukałem zresztą potem po innych firmach, ale i tak mało kto go miał w ofercie.
Irek, to wina hurtownika, który chciał Ci wepchnąć dachówkę magazynaowaną od lat (i to jeszcze pewnie w kiepskich warunkach).

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: franekF dnia 2002-11-28 11:59 ]</font>

----------

Mi nawet pozwolili zwrócić nadwyżkę zwracając 100% ceny, a przywieźli mi odrazu extra kilka gąsiorów i brzegówek. Kupowałem wprawdzie od hurtownika, ale on ściągnął mi bezpośrednio od producenta na czas z rozładunkiem i elgancko zapakowane. Mam je na dachu 4 lata i na razie wszystko jest o.k.

----------


## MarkK

Ja mam z kolei inne złe doświadczenia. Nie mogę zarzucić nic jakości. Natomiast rachunek wystawiony przez dystrybutora firmy  "Euronit" był zawyżony. To znaczy na dachu miałem mniej materiału niżby to wynikało z faktury. Zgłosiłem reklamację ilościową i na razie cisza. A jak z tym było u was?

----------

Ja jestem zadowolony ze swojej dachowki Euronit. Wlasnie znalazla sie na dachu. Z hurtowni gdzie kupowalem jestem zadowolony. Chyba musiales trafic na fatalna hurtownie.

----------

Ja jestem zadowolony ze swojej dachowki Euronit. Wlasnie znalazla sie na dachu. Z hurtowni gdzie kupowalem jestem zadowolony. Chyba musiales trafic na fatalna hurtownie.

----------


## MarkK

Nie kupowałem w hurtowni tylko bezpośrednio przez przedstawiciela firmy "Euronit".

----------


## mironmk

Już raz się wypowidałem na en temat w tym miejscu - teeraz ciąg dalszy - moje dachówki zostały wyprodukowane we wrześniu tego roku. Właśnie układają sie na dachu i wyglądają naprawdę super. Aha i zero uszkodzeń.

----------


## tomekK

Witam
Czy ma ktos jakies doswiadczenia z dachowka Euronit (cementowa), jaka to dachowka, warto ją kupic ?

----------


## inwestorek

Warto. Sam kupiłem 5 lat temu, kiedy Euronit dopiero zaczynał działać w Polsce (bo w niemczech to znana firma) i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Wygląda jak położona wczoraj, gładka, z lekkim połyskiem. A dekarz to przeklinał, że taka twarda,że nie może jej uciąć. POlecam

----------

> Warto. Sam kupiłem 5 lat temu, kiedy Euronit dopiero zaczynał działać w Polsce (bo w niemczech to znana firma) i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Wygląda jak położona wczoraj, gładka, z lekkim połyskiem. A dekarz to przeklinał, że taka twarda,że nie może jej uciąć. POlecam


Masz moze jakies zdjecia Twojej dachowki ? 
jesli tak to przeslij prosze na [email protected] (jesli to mozliwe) 

dzieki

----------

Również kupiłem tę dachuwkę.Będzie ze trzy wiosny temu. Miała cenę niższą od Brasa. Namówił mnie dekarz ,że gładsza i równiejsza.Chyba miał rację. Po trzech latach nie widać na nij brudu a dom stoi przy ruchliwej drodze.  :big tongue:

----------


## mapatut

Witam

Pytanie do tych co mieli/mają kontakt z dachówkami euronit. Czy ktoś może mi wyjasnić skąd/po co/dlaczego na dachówce euronit profil S od spodu jest napis "Eternit" ? Trochę źle to się kojarzy   :Confused:  
Oprócz tego jest tam jeszcze jakiś napis "Heidelberg" o ile dobrze pamiętam, czy to znaczy, że to produkt niemiecki a nie polski ? Myślałem, że Euronit jest z olkusza.

----------


## Amor

W Polsce uzywa sie nazwy Euronit a w Niemczech Eternit.
Sama jestem jego posiadaczką i bardzo sobie chwalę. Podobnie jak inni uzytkownicy u których zaczęrpnęłam opinii przed kupnem dachówki. 


http://www.euronit.pl/o_firmie/historia/

----------


## I.W.

Być może w Olkuszu robia teraz na niemieckich maszynach lub formach bo Euronit jest spółka córką niemieckiej firmy Eternit. Swego czasu niektóre dachówki były robione w Niemczech (np. gąsiory -sam mam takie ) być może tak pozostało.Co do skojarzeń, no cóż możesz za to być pewien że to firma z dużym doświadczeniem w pokryciach dachowych a dachówki na pewno nie są zrobione z eternitu .  :Wink2:

----------


## ANNNJA

HEIDELBERG- to miasto  w Niemczech !! 
gdzieś  dalekie okolice Frankfurtu nad Menem.....

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Dlaczego Eternit ? ano dlatego że niemiaszki lokując swoją fabrykę w Olkuszu, podarowali nam w spadku swoje stare formy od dachówki szczytowej ( bo to naród niezwykle oszczędny ) zamiast zamówić nowe   :Wink2:   dlatego napis Eternit Heidelberger, a dlaczego wymienili swoje formy to najlepiej wiedzą dekarze  :Wink2:

----------


## pluton

Czy ktoś może zastosował u siebie dachówkę cementową Euronit?
Co o niej sądzicie?
Jest obecnie w cenie blachy, więc się poważnie nad jej zakupem zastanawiam.

----------


## Bikerus

Dobra dachówka.
Moim zdaniem jednak lepiej dołożyc kilka % i kupic Braasa Cisara - najgładsza powłoka wśród cementówek.

----------


## SAVAGE7

były dyskusje na ten temat. poszukaj.

----------


## aladin07

ja zalozylem w tym roku - wyglada ok
slyszalem i moze po czesci sie tym kierowalem bowiem cena na wiosne byla praktycznie blizniacza
ze braas produkowany w polsce to juz nie ten co kiedys niemiecki 
a druga sprawa nawet sprzedawca euronita odradzal te super gladkie powierzchnie
czy to na euronicie czy na braasie bowie nie jest to jeszcze sprawdzone
przez dluzszy czas a poza tym jest troche reklamacji na nie
ale czy to prawda czy tylko takie gadanie to pozostawiam indywidualnej ocenie
ja wybralem euronita i jestem zadowolony - ale co mozna powiedziec po 3-4 miesiacach
od polozenia dachu - tylko tyle ze gwarancja lepsza chyba w euronicie :wink:

----------


## _Robert_K

Nie wiem jak w jakości ale w EURONICIE obsługa klienta bezpośrednio na budowie w jest kiepska...
Przykładem niech będzie budowa 2 dachów w euronicie u moich kolegów ( woj. łódzkie ):
- Oczekiwanie na wymiane stłuczonych dachówek 14 dni.
- Oczekiwanie na brakujący dachówki krawędziowe 1,5 miesiąca !!!!

Na mojej budowie IBF :
- Oczekiwanie na wymiane stłuczonych dachówek 3 dni.
- Oczekiwanie na brakujące gąsiory 1 dzień ( dostałem nawet 5 więcej )

PZD!

----------


## aladin07

w takim wypadku to chyba nie kwestia samej obslugi a raczej regionalizmu i dostepnosci
samego towaru
nie wiem jak w przypadku tych Twoich znajomych ale u nas wymiana nastepowala w hurtownii
a nie bezposrednio u producenta 
potrzebowalem na gwalt wymienic 9 gosiorow to wzialem je do autka i po pol godziny
bylem z powrotem z dobrymi

ale pewnie jakby nie mieli na stanie to bylby problem
takze nie mozna tutaj mowic ze w jednej firmie to jest lepiej bo wymienili
jak towaru brakowalo na rynku to i najlepszy producent najdrozszych dachowek ceramicznych
nie bylby w stanie ich dac

takze uwazam ze takie chwilowe braki nie sa wymierna ocena samej dachowki 
co nie znaczy ze IBF nie jest lepszy od Euronita czy Braasa czy jeszcze czegos innego
to raczej kwestia logistyki i wydajnosci fabryk ktora zawiodla w tym roku chyba wszystkich

----------


## go-go

My wzielismy euronit na dwa budynki.Jestesmy zadowoleni.Tez nasz wystraszyly te problemy z reklamacja brasa.

----------


## piotruspan

euronit produkuje dobre dachowki.która dachówka cementowa jest lepsza nie wiem.  zakladam euronit grafit... bo mi sie podoba  :big grin:  dach już prawie przykryty i jest ok.za 30 lat zobaczymy ktore lepsze  :Wink2:

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Euronit ? czołówka kolorowego betonu, bodaj najlepsze dodatki systemowe (z włóknocementu) polecam szczerze  :big grin:

----------


## bst

Tez mam euronit a dokladni eternit  :smile: 
Jest ok, domowienie brakujacy dachowek zwyklych i szczytowych - 2 dni oczekiwania.

----------


## pluton

Dziękuję za podpowiedzi. 
Już jestem zdecydowany.   :big grin:

----------


## mario1976

> Tez mam euronit a dokladni eternit 
> Jest ok, domowienie brakujacy dachowek zwyklych i szczytowych - 2 dni oczekiwania.


Ja też mam Eternit...czyli niemiecki Euronit. W PL zmienili nazwe bo się źle kojarzyła. Ale na części dachówek "kształtowych" pakowanych w PL także na odwrocie dachówki jest napis Eternit. Cena jak kupowałem była porównywalna z najtańszą ceramiką Robena. Większośc (wykonawca, dystrybutorzy, opinie z forum) była za Euronitem. Z domawianiem kształtek nie było problemu (były od ręki) natomiast to co zostało zabrał skład i oddali mi kasę.

Dachówkę lezy od kilk mc na dachu...na razie więc nie ma się do czego przyczepić.

----------


## pawelurb

u mnie 2,5 roku na dachu , wygląda ładnie, nic się nie dzieje , dekarze nie narzekali, ogólnie jestem sadowolony , Euronit profil S , ciemny brąz

----------


## jacekp71

moja znajoma ma polozony grafitowy euronit,
bylem zaskoczony, bardzo ladnie wyglada ....  :wink:

----------


## Leszko

> moja znajoma ma polozony grafitowy euronit,
> bylem zaskoczony, bardzo ladnie wyglada ....


Ja też mam euronit 4 lata jest ok.
Ciekawi mnie fakt iż obok mojego domu położona w tym samym czasie Euronit czerwona i zaczyna robić się zielona, na mojej czarnej jeszcze nie ma, przyglądałem się dokładnie ciekawe czyż nie!  :Confused:

----------


## garbus2

> Napisał jacekp71
> 
> moja znajoma ma polozony grafitowy euronit,
> bylem zaskoczony, bardzo ladnie wyglada .... 
> 
> 
> Ja też mam euronit 4 lata jest ok.
> Ciekawi mnie fakt iż obok mojego domu położona w tym samym czasie Euronit czerwona i zaczyna robić się zielona, na mojej czarnej jeszcze nie ma, przyglądałem się dokładnie ciekawe czyż nie!


nie tak do konca. Czarna dachowka bardziej nagrzewa sie latem i zimia - vide mniej wilgoci - a mniej wilgoci to i gorsze warunki do rozwoju porostow...

----------


## Kris2222

mam ten sam problem
będzie dachówka betonowa , na pewno czarna , może grafit,tylko którego producenta???
Euronit? Brass? może jakiś inny producent.

Wyczytałem o tych reklamacjach Brassa i trochę mnie to odstrasza .
myślę nad tą nową powłoką  cisar, w czym będzie lepsza ?

----------


## iwonaszczytno

> mam ten sam problem
> będzie dachówka betonowa , na pewno czarna , może grafit,tylko którego producenta???
> Euronit? Brass? może jakiś inny producent.
> 
> Wyczytałem o tych reklamacjach Brassa i trochę mnie to odstrasza .
> myślę nad tą nową powłoką  cisar, w czym będzie lepsza ?


Może Nelskamp ?  :Wink2:   też nie pożałujesz, ale zapłacisz słono, albo Benders bardzo dobra cena i jakość

----------


## Kris2222

Pierwsze słyszę o bendresie, 
co to za producent 

ile za tego nelskampa?

----------


## Bikerus

> ile za tego nelskampa?


Jak wyceniałem dach to Nelskamp był kilka procent droższy od Braasa Lumino.
Roznica naprawde mała - tyle ze trzeba bylo czekac 6 tygodni.

----------


## Kris2222

Bikerus widziałeś te dachówki w składzie? Jak wygladają ?
Bras czy Nelskam ? który gładszy?

Dopiero zaczynam wycieczkę po składach z dachówkami i tak wypytuje , by sie wstępnie nastawić   :smile:

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Niewiem dlaczego się uparłeś na tę gładkość ? tzn. domyślam się, powłoka cisar niby gładka jest i co z tego jak wchłania porządnie brud   :Wink2:   ja bym się tak bardzo nie upierała. Nelskamp www.nelskamp.de ma zdecydowanie najdroższe wyroby z betonowych (ale także największą ilość przeróżnych dodatków dachowych oraz kolorów ) natomiast Benders www.benders.se bardzo przyzwoite wyroby w dobrej cenie (przynajmniej tak niegdyś było )

----------


## Kris2222

iwona znowu sie spotykamy w jednym poście   :big grin:  
ostatnio nasze wypowiedzi zeszły trochę z tematu   :Lol:   ale nie dokończyliśmy   :big grin:  

wiec ile ci to stukło w  tym roku?   :big grin:  
pochwal sie

----------


## Bikerus

> Bikerus widziałeś te dachówki w składzie? Jak wygladają ?
> Bras czy Nelskam ? który gładszy?


Nelskamp ma wieksza palete kolorów no i moim zdaniem te kolory sa ładniejsze.
No ale sam hurtownik mnie troche zniechecił przytakując, ze bywaja problemy z dostepnoscią niektórych elementów w Polsce.

Cisar jest gładszy ale ten wybór kolorów  :sad: 

Ja zdecydowałem sie na kasztanowego cisara - no ale to był mocny kompromis  :wink:  Po prostu wygrała praktyczność...

----------


## Kris2222

Ile dałeś za metr brasaa?
Jeśli można to jaki masz dach , ile metrów ,ile ci naliczyli za całość? 
Ja mam 330metrów,dach kopertowy, masa gąsiorów z 50mb ,ryny też masa no i 10okien dachowych   :Confused:

----------


## Bikerus

> Ile dałeś za metr brasaa?
> Jeśli można to jaki masz dach , ile metrów ,ile ci naliczyli za całość? 
> Ja mam 330metrów,dach kopertowy, masa gąsiorów z 50mb ,ryny też masa no i 10okien dachowych


Dwuspadowy ok. 230 m2
Dachówka główna 2,44 zł (najnizsza oferta to 2,38  )
Szczytowe 18 zł
Gasior 56 zł

Okna dachowe ROTO
seria 4  : 950 zł (komplet z kołnierzem)
seria 7 : 1077 zł (komplet z kołnierzem)

PCV do łazienki droższe o ok. 90 zł 
Ceny netto.

----------


## Kris2222

spoko
czuli cena katalogowa to trochę taka orientacyjna , i dobrze   :big grin:  
dzięki za info 
ten gąsior jakiś drogi, to za metr chyba ?

----------


## Bikerus

> ten gąsior jakiś drogi, to za metr chyba ?


Małe niedoprecyzowanie  :wink:  

Gąsior początkowy : 56 zł
Gąsior zwykły : 12 zł

----------


## kolecik

Jak dla mnie dachówka OK, chociaż dekarze trochę marudzili, że krzywa...
Dobrą alternatywą jest Braas.
Pozdrawiam,
kolecik

----------


## iwonaszczytno

[quote="kolecik"]Jak dla mnie dachówka OK, chociaż dekarze trochę marudzili, że krzywa...
Dobrą alternatywą jest Braas.
Pozdrawiam,
kolecik[/quote

Że co   :Roll:   krzywa ? jak Euronit dla nich za krzywa  :ohmy:   nie spotkałam się z prostszą dachówką od betonowej, alternatywy były 4, z czego Braas jest jak dla mnie właśnie tą ostatnią którą bym się interesowała

----------


## kolecik

[quote="iwonaszczytno"]


> Jak dla mnie dachówka OK, chociaż dekarze trochę marudzili, że krzywa...
> Dobrą alternatywą jest Braas.
> Pozdrawiam,
> kolecik[/quote
> 
> Że co    krzywa ? jak Euronit dla nich za krzywa   nie spotkałam się z prostszą dachówką od betonowej, alternatywy były 4, z czego Braas jest jak dla mnie właśnie tą ostatnią którą bym się interesowała


Napisałem tylko co mówili dekarze -  oni się lepiej na tym znają niż ja   :smile:

----------


## joannaj75

Ponieważ ciężko mi w wyniku małej jeszcze wiedzy na ten temat proszę Was , o pomoc w weryfikacji zamówienia na dachówkę - Euronit.Czy jest wszystko wzięte pod uwagę???

Dach jest dwuspadowy z dwoma małymi lukarniami taki krzyż , 40stp, 180 m2 3 kominy , właz :
Czy tutaj czegoś nie brakuje , chodzi głównie o drobne elementy : 
-dachówka podstawowa profil S
-dachówka szczytowa lewa 
-dachówka szczytowa prawa
-Gąsior podstawowy 
-Dysk kalenicy 4 szt
-kominek wentylacyjny do dachówki 
-klamra górna
-taśma pod gąsior
-grzebień okapowy płaski
-klamra do gąsiora
-wspornik łaty kalenicowej 
-wkręt farmerski
-blacha płaska mat.
-właz na dach
orynnowanie to osobna sprawa
Proszę o pomoc tych co już kompletowanie dachu mają za sobą :

----------


## TINEK

U mnie był jeszcze ołów (taśma ołowiana w kolorze dachówki) do obróbki kominów, i klamerki do mocowania dachówek (ale może są ujęte) i ława kominiarska 
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## joannaj75

a tak zgadza się : 
-taśma brązowa do wykończenia kominów 

podobno dachówki z otworami te wentylacyjne to się daje jak jest połać dachu duża powyżej 6 m, sprzedawca mi mówi że na 180m2 nie trzeba.
A jak to jest z tą dachówką na kabel anteny ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Potrzebna będzie blacha koszowa + uszczelki.  Do obróbki kominów oprócz ołowiu przydałyby się listwy kominowe. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## joannaj75

Super dziękuję Panie Andrzeju , ołów na kominy właśnie sobie już zamówię z allegro -taniej i wybieram co chcę. 
Blacha też domówiona , a uszczelki hmm nic nie mówił ani sprzedawca ani ekipa , zobaczymy ...

----------


## darsalam

Czy może mi ktoś powiedzieć jak się maja koszty dachówki do kosztów elementów dodatkowych.Liczyłem,że będę krył blachodachówką , ale obecnie jest promocja na euronita i zacząłem się nad nią zastanawiać ale nie wiem czy koszty elementów dodatkowych to nie  cena dachówki na cały dach X2.Dach dwuspadowy z obniżonym garażem,4 okna dachowe

----------


## darsalam

Podciągam temat.Czekam na opinie.Obecnie jest jakaś promocje (na S)więc zastanawiam się czy nie kupić.Chyba to lepsze niż blachodachówka

----------


## Erol 1

Ja się zdecydowałem na s Euronita. Policzyli mi po 2.80 - to dobra cena??

----------


## bst

Ja mam, 
nic jej nie brakuje, jest barwiona w masie, jak kupowalem to byla tansza niz inne i od reki.
No i wzor sie nam podobal.

----------


## Klodziki

Czy ktoś ma dachówkę Euronit Verona na swoim dachu i mógłby wkleić foteczki??  :wink:

----------


## Klodziki

:smile:  podciągam

----------


## marxxx

Sprawdź na stronie producenta.

----------


## Klodziki

Dzięki za radę, ale zrobiłam już to zanim założyłam ten temat  :wink:

----------


## voytas80

Witam,
Jakie macie doświadczenia z Euronitem. Polecacie czy raczje odradzacie na dach?  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
W

----------


## mario1976

Brązowy. Leży drugi rok. Nie blaknie, nie pęka, nie odlatuje jak wieje. No jest i tyle. Więcej nie mogę powiedzieć.

----------


## miwol

Więc mam i przynajmniej w wersji jaką posiadam chyba odradzam (co się tu na forum nieczęsto zdarza   :ohmy:  ). Euronit 'S' ceglasty czerwony na dachu od 4.5 roku, niestety na północnej połaci mocno już zielony. To być może ogólna cecha dachówki cementowej - dość porowata struktura i powierzchnia przyjaźniejsza porostom niż w przypadku angob i superangob na dachówce ceramicznej... Takie są moje wrażenia, porównuję dachy w tej samej okolicy i dziś szedłbym raczej w dachówkę ceramiczną, różnica w cenie aż tak nie powala.

----------


## darsalam

Grafit,też 2 rok.Kupiłem bo była promocyjna cena.Dekarze nie narzekali ja na razie tez nie.Z daleka dach to dach

----------


## Sandacz

bierz i się nie oglądaj, najlepiej Perłę, czy " pójdziesz " w ceramikę angobę lub glazurę, nie ma większego znaczenia i tak porośnie , tylko kwestia czasu, oczywiście im większa gładź tym późniejszy proces itd. różnicę z "pójścia" (czasem bardzo znaczną) przeznacz na dobre rynny. lub lepszą membranę albo okna dachowe

----------


## Sandacz

> Więc mam i przynajmniej w wersji jaką posiadam chyba odradzam (co się tu na forum nieczęsto zdarza   ). Euronit 'S' ceglasty czerwony na dachu od 4.5 roku, niestety na północnej połaci mocno już zielony. To być może ogólna cecha dachówki cementowej - dość porowata struktura i powierzchnia przyjaźniejsza porostom niż w przypadku angob i superangob na dachówce ceramicznej... Takie są moje wrażenia, porównuję dachy w tej samej okolicy i dziś szedłbym raczej w dachówkę ceramiczną, różnica w cenie aż tak nie powala.


a dlaczego niby mamy odradzać  :Roll:   bodaj najbardziej ekonomiczne w tej chwili pokrycie dachowe, trwałe ,estetyczne, porastające jak każde, szkoda że dla niektórych "tylko ceramika panie" lub "blacha nie porasta" mało godne uwagi.

----------


## voytas80

I tak się juz zdecydowałem na Euronit  :smile:  zwykła ceramika mi nie pasuje  :smile: 
Chciałem tylko znać opinie uzytkowników  :smile:

----------


## miwol

> Napisał miwol
> 
> Więc mam i przynajmniej w wersji jaką posiadam chyba odradzam (co się tu na forum nieczęsto zdarza   ). Euronit 'S' ceglasty czerwony na dachu od 4.5 roku, niestety na północnej połaci mocno już zielony. To być może ogólna cecha dachówki cementowej - dość porowata struktura i powierzchnia przyjaźniejsza porostom niż w przypadku angob i superangob na dachówce ceramicznej... Takie są moje wrażenia, porównuję dachy w tej samej okolicy i dziś szedłbym raczej w dachówkę ceramiczną, różnica w cenie aż tak nie powala.
> 
> 
> a dlaczego niby mamy odradzać   bodaj najbardziej ekonomiczne w tej chwili pokrycie dachowe, trwałe ,estetyczne, porastające jak każde, szkoda że dla niektórych "tylko ceramika panie" lub "blacha nie porasta" mało godne uwagi.


*Sandacz*, ale masz Euronita, czy tak o piszesz?   :Wink2:  Bo ja mam i odpowiadam autorowi wątku na jego pytanie, czy *'polecacie czy raczej odradzacie'.* To wszystko.

----------


## Sandacz

Jak byś poczytał trochę moich postów, to byś się dowiedział czy tak "O" sobie piszę, z reguły wypowiadam się na tematy o których mam jakie takie pojęcie ,a  nie jak niektórzy "na każdy temat"  :Wink2:

----------


## TINEK

> I tak się juz zdecydowałem na Euronit  zwykła ceramika mi nie pasuje 
> Chciałem tylko znać opinie uzytkowników


Witam

Ja mam Euronit Extra, ale dopiero od 2 lat, także nic powiedzieć za wiele nie mogę, oprócz tego, że mi się podoba  :wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## voytas80

Wykorzystam rzeczowe argumenty sz.k. miwola przy targowaniu ceny  :smile:

----------


## voytas80

Tinek widze, że jestes z moich okolic  :smile:  Znasz jakąś dobrą ekipę która zakłada Euronit  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
W

----------


## pati25

> Brązowy. Leży drugi rok. Nie blaknie, nie pęka, nie odlatuje jak wieje. No jest i tyle. Więcej nie mogę powiedzieć.


U nas dokładnie to samo

----------


## miwol

To "mszenie" jest dość indywidualnym problemem - ja mam wkoło drzewa i teren generalnie wilgotny, u Ciebie może Euronit będzie sobie radził lepiej. Porównuję jednak do ceramiki bo obok mam domy z taką dachówką i w tych samych warunkach oraz również po 4.5 roku, ceramiczna dachówka jest ledwie przykurzona, powiedzmy.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

Ja jestem zadowolony.
Trzecia zima dla dachu i pękniętych dachówek 0.
Mchu nie ma ale też nie mam w pobliżu domu jakichś drzew innych niż tuje i orzechy.
Płynie mały potoczek który w deszczowe dni przybiera potem opada.
Być może jest to kwestia kształtu dachu i jego oświetlenia?
U mnie praktycznie każda połać łapie słońce (4 spadowy)
Kolor grafit polecam - jest też praktyczny nie znać brudu.
Przy kalkulacji cen dachówki uwzględnij koszt dodatków - półdachówki, skrajne, gąsiory i kominki wentylacyjne.
Sama dachówka podstawowa to "Pan Pikuś".

----------


## rusek007

Euronit S kolor czerwony, położony kwiecień 2007, 35m od lasu (rzut beretem   :smile:  ), zero zielonego, stan bardzo dobry, kolor nadal żywy, dekarze nie mieli z nim najmniejszych problemów. Polecam z czystym sumieniem. A cena była ładna.... (1,75 brutto za podstawową)  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   historia...   :Wink2:

----------


## TINEK

> Tinek widze, że jestes z moich okolic  Znasz jakąś dobrą ekipę która zakłada Euronit 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> W


Miałem ekipę z Sieradza, według mnie solidna ekipa

pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## ellaj

A ja chcialam sobie oblozyc kominy grafitowym struktonitem. Z tej samej firmy.

----------


## Sandacz

> A ja chcialam sobie oblozyc kominy grafitowym struktonitem. Z tej samej firmy.


no to sobie obłóż , w czym problem ? będziesz miała szczelny i ładny komin na bardzo wiele lat

----------


## ellaj

Obloze, obloze, ale czekam na wiosne, bo teraz nikt mi na dach nie wlezie.
Kilku sasiadow ma wykonczone kominy i bardzo mi sie to podoba.

----------


## voytas80

Dzieki ellaj, o kominie zapomniałem ale wiem już czym obłoże  :smile:

----------


## michalz2x

Witam. Czy posiadacie moze pokryty dach ktoras z tych dachowek? Niestety nigdzie nie moge odnalezc zdjec dachow w tym kolorze. Czy na kopertowke lepsza bedzie EXTRA czy PROFIL S (podwojne S)? Dzieki za pomoc. Pozdr. M.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Podwójne S. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## michalz2x

> Podwójne S. Pozdrawiam.


Witam. Dzieki za odp. Konkretnie chodzi taki dom:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/pliki/dom_1090_20.jpg

Jaka inna dachowa bylaby odpowiednia do takiej formy budynku? Pozdr. M.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście karpiówka lub dachówka renesansowa albo Achat RuppCeramika. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## michalz2x

Witam. Bardzo prosze o informacje czy posiadacie moze fotki tej dachowki?

----------


## michalz2x

> Oczywiście karpiówka lub dachówka renesansowa albo Achat RuppCeramika. Pozdrawiam.


Witam. Bardzo dziekuje za odp. Zapewne zdecydujemy sie na EURONIT (finanse). Czy kolor ciemnoszary bylby odpowiedni dla takiego budynku? Wiem, ze to kwestia gustu, jednak byc moze istnieja jakies zasady doboru elewacji (tzn ciemny dach, jasne okna ... odpowiednie kominy) Dzieki z gory za pomoc. M.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Znawcą takich zasad jest architekt. Mnie dobrze się komponują z szarym (grafitowym) dachem biele , szarości, jasne beże, odcienie łososia i brzoskwini. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## TINEK

Posiadamy, link w stopce - Euronit Extra (ceglasty)

----------


## kris_białystok

witam wszystkich!
mam do Was pytanie o dach - czy ktoś z Was zastosował lub słyszał opinie o dachówce cementowej płaskiej z Euronitu - Kapstadt?
 zdjęcie ze strony producenta....

wiele się mówi, że Tegalit Braasa po jakimś czasie staje się "brzydki" - Domino z Creatona jak i inne podobne ceramiczne są dość drogie - a o tym Kapstadzie jest bardzo mało informacji.... a cenowo porównywalna jest z płaską blachą na rąbek...

macie jakieś doświadczenie lub zasłyszane informacje?

----------


## cysiokysio

Ja też jestem posiadaczem Euronit Extra tyle że grafit , kładłem ją sam (nie jestem dekarzem) na dwu spadowym dachu 170m2 z dwoma facjatkami i wygląda super ,dachówka wytrzymła, można po niej chodzić nie telepie nie pęka.
Ja zwróciłem uwagę na to że mech widoczny jest głównie właśnie na kolorach ceglastych itp. nie wiem może dlatego że ciemne dachówki się bardziej nagrzewają i dla mchu to gorsze podłoże. Oglądałem dom na którym grafitowy Euronit jest już ok 10 lat i z ulicy śladu mchu nie widać.  Polecam tą dachówkę.

Nie polecam natomiast sprzedawcy "APK Sp z o.o."  łodź ul. brzeźińska, mimo iż przed zakupem deklarują zwrot nadwyżki to nadwyżka leży na budowie u mnie od września. Zresztą przeczytajcie meila jakiego napisałem jakoś na jesieni.  



> From:
> Sent: Thursday, November 10, 2011 9:51 AM
> To: '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'
> Cc: '[email protected]'
> Subject: 
> 
> Witam,
> 
> Bardzo zależy mi na tym abym mógł polecać zakup materiałów na dach w Państwa Firmie, dlatego chcę zwrócić Państwa uwagę na mój problem.
> ...

----------


## Przemek_80

> witam wszystkich!
> mam do Was pytanie o dach - czy ktoś z Was zastosował lub słyszał opinie o dachówce cementowej płaskiej z Euronitu - Kapstadt?
>  zdjęcie ze strony producenta....
> 
> wiele się mówi, że Tegalit Braasa po jakimś czasie staje się "brzydki" - Domino z Creatona jak i inne podobne ceramiczne są dość drogie - a o tym Kapstadzie jest bardzo mało informacji.... a cenowo porównywalna jest z płaską blachą na rąbek...
> 
> macie jakieś doświadczenie lub zasłyszane informacje?


2,5 roku minęło i ja stoję przed wyborem pokrycia. Czy spotkał się jakiś dekarz lub ktoś ma położony dach płaską dachówką betonową Euronit Kapstadt ?

----------


## Jacek Stielow

W 2001 roku zostal położony dach dachówką typu struktonit zakupioną od Firmy Euronit spolka z o.o . z Olkusza .Przebieg ukladania dachu nadzorował regionalny pracownik Euronitu Pan Rafał Z. Z informacji uzyskanej od Pana Rafala Z. Dach został wykonany wzorowo ponieważ budował go jeden z najlepszych dekarzy w Polsce. Karta gwarancyna na 30 lat podpisal sie Dyrektor Zarzadzajacy Pan Wim Messiaen. W zeszłym roku przy naprawie okien dachowych dekarz zauważył pajaczki i łuszczenie wiekszości dachówek . Od momentu zgloszenia reklamacji to ciagłe zbywanie i unikanie naprawy szkody. Jednym z powodów to brak dokumentu zakup płytki. Natomiast w reklamacji podaja dane sprzedającego dystrybutora dachówki w Bydgoszczy. Inny powod zlego stanu dachowki to pozostanie duzych połaci sniegu - smieszne poniewaz okolice Bydgoszczy to nie Zakopane lub tereny gorskie. Wg opinii Posliego Stowarzyszenia Dekarzy wszystkie uwagi wg Euronitu sa błedne i wyzssane z palca. kosztorys naprawczy to ok 300.000 zł.Czeka mnie proces sadowy. Przestrzegam przed zakupem tego produktu. Udostępniię zdjecia lub opinie SDP proszę pisac na adres [email protected] lub tel 601 640616 Jacek

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Na forach na których bywam nie widziałem właściwie żadnych opinii na ich temat, popatrz o czym mówią ludzie, a później skonsultuj się z fachowcem który będzie mógł tobie wszystko wyjaśnić i doradzić.

----------


## ramsky2000

Łuszcznie pokrycia dachowego jest nie dopuszczalne. Świadczyć to może o braku mrozoodporności.  Głupio robi producent który pozwala sobie na olanie takiej reklamacji. Mam nadzieje a raczej jestem pewny sąd Ci przyzna rację. Twoja sprawa potwierdza jeszcze raz jedno ze gwarancję producenta pisane są pod niego i tak naprawdę od dobrej woli firmy zależy ich rozpatrzenie. A dla wielu ważny jesteś jak masz zamiar wydać pieniądze. Jak już to zrobisz to bye bye i radź sobie sam....

----------


## aaby

Odświeżam temat - może jest tu jakiś szczęśliwy (lub nie  :wink:  ) posiadacz dachu pokrytego Kapstadt'em i chciałby podzielić się zdjęciami?  :smile:

----------


## baps

> Odświeżam temat - może jest tu jakiś szczęśliwy (lub nie  ) posiadacz dachu pokrytego Kapstadt'em i chciałby podzielić się zdjęciami?


Jest. Jesteśmy z niej zadowoleni. Podczas wyboru oglądaliśmy wiele płaskich dachówek. Zdecydowaliśmy się na Kapstadt bo ze wszystkich, które widzieliśmy była największa. Załączam kilka zdjęć ale z góry uprzedzam - szału nie ma. Robione małpką i z daleka. Zdjęć detali niestety nie mam.
U mnie oglądanie zdjęć na FM niestety nie działa. Żeby je zobaczyć kliknij prawym i wybierz "Otwórz link w nowej karcie"

----------


## baps

Kilka zdjęć z bliska. 

    

Szary nalot od czoła dachówki to kurz albo pyłki, jak popada to jest czysta. Mieszkamy przy samym lesie, dachówka leży na dachu 5 lat. Nic się z nią nie dzieje, mchem nie porasta.

----------


## vabien23

Ładnie, ładnie  :smile: , my w przyszłym tygodniu jedziemy ją zamówić  :wink:  jak będzie dach gotowy (prawdopodobnie do konca wakacji) to oczywiście wrzucimy foty i się pochawlimy.




> Kilka zdjęć z bliska. 
> 
>     
> 
> Szary nalot od czoła dachówki to kurz albo pyłki, jak popada to jest czysta. Mieszkamy przy samym lesie, dachówka leży na dachu 5 lat. Nic się z nią nie dzieje, mchem nie porasta.

----------


## dave88

czy ktoś ma fotki z dachem Profil S ?  :Smile:

----------


## seni

> Ładnie, ładnie , my w przyszłym tygodniu jedziemy ją zamówić  jak będzie dach gotowy (prawdopodobnie do konca wakacji) to oczywiście wrzucimy foty i się pochawlimy.


Położyliście już Kapstadta? Będę wdzięczna za zdjęcia :wiggle:  Czas zamawiać dachówkę a ciagle się waham czy to będzie dobry wybór czy jednak dopłacić 7 tys za ceramiczną Domino. Może ktoś ma jeszcze jakieś zdjęcia lub użytkuje Euronit dłuższy czas i może potwierdzić, że nie żałuje wyboru? Jak jest z tą porowatościa? Czy może zdecydowanie bardziej porastać niż ceramiczna w tych samych warunkach?  :Confused:

----------


## Damian85

ja mam S, kolor antracyt

----------


## anitakrosnia

Co do Euronitu i Creatona. Wiem, że to wielki koncern, duży marketing pieniądze itd. Dachówka jak dachówka, jednym się podoba, innym nue, ceny porównywalne i jakość tak samo. Ale to co robią w reklamach, gdzie dachówki blyszczą się jak psu j...a na wiosnę, to już chyba lekka przesada. Jak zobaczyłem tą dachókę na żywo, no to już takiego zachwytu nie ma.

----------


## BigSack

Dachówka betonowa jest produktem alternatywnym cenowo dla dachówki ceramicznej - i to jest podstawowa różnica. Zarówno dachówki EURONIT, BRASS czy IBF są to solidne produkty, które przez wiele lat będą zabezpieczały nasz dom. Jest to dobry wybór dla osób chcących pokryć dach w dobrej cenie, a nie stać ich na dachówki ceramiczne. Różnica pomiędzy betonem, a ceramiką to minimum 30% wartości. W kwestiach użytkowania dachówka betonowa jest tak samo trwała jak ceramiczna. W kwestiach estetycznych uważam, że jest lepszym rozwiązaniem niż, np. dachówka ceramiczna naturalna. Dachówkę betonową po 10-15 latach, które uległa zabrudzeniu i porosła glonami można umyć i powtórnie pomalować farbą akrylową. Tak wykonana renowacja sprawia, że dach sprawia wrażenie świeżo ułożonego i jest bardzo estetyczny, czego nie można zrobić z dachówka ceramiczną naturalną.

----------


## Hydrauliczne

Witam a ja chcę przestrzec przed zakupem tej dachówki od 3 lat na dachu i się rozsypuje.  Na krawędziach zaczyna znikać powłoka tworzą się pecherze które odpryskują narazie dekarz wymienił te które      posiadały dziury na wylot. Będę reklamował cały dach ale jak znam życie to będzie ciężki bój.  :bash:   :bash:

----------


## Slyder

2 posty to niestety musisz udokumentować zdjęciem

----------


## Hydrauliczne

> 2 posty to niestety musisz udokumentować zdjęciem


Oj tam a ty nigdy nie miałeś 2 postów? 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/tDuhbTu7pTeLte0J2

Może się uda zerknąć

----------

